# NCM to Pilot



## Phillman (18 Feb 2005)

I was just wondering if any of the pilots here made the jump from NCM to pilot (Res or Reg.)?

This is a path that I am seriously considering after I complete my university degree.

Any experiences you can share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zoomie (18 Feb 2005)

There are quite a few of us that have that very transition.  I was a PRes crewman for 6 years before Component Transferring to the RegF as Pilot.  

Complete your degree and apply for a CT through your OR when you are ready.  If you get your JLC in the PRes - you will be able to skip the first part of Officer Training - the rest will be a joke.

If you have some specific questions about the process, post them here and we shall endeavour to answer them.


----------



## Sam69 (18 Feb 2005)

I, too, was PRes (Infantry Private) before transferring to the RegF as a pilot. But I think Zoomie can provide you with more up to date information because I made the jump quite a few years ago and things have changed a bit since then.

Sam


----------



## pipstah (20 Feb 2005)

Same thing for me, I was in the reserve (infantry ) and transfered in reg force hoping to be a full qualified pilot!  8)


----------



## Phillman (21 Feb 2005)

I'm hoping to be done PLQ (JLC) before my degree, which shouldnt be to hard seeing as though I have at least 2 years before I should be done. 

Which part of officer training is skipped?

Zoomie, who were you with as a crewman?


----------



## TheCheez (21 Feb 2005)

With the leadership training you should get a bypass on the IAP portion of officer training. These are the first 9 weeks which include basic drill, dress/deportment, weapons, first aid, NBCD and leadership(small party tasks) among other things.


----------



## Zoomie (21 Feb 2005)

Phillman said:
			
		

> Zoomie, who were you with as a crewman?



QYRang - Toronto

Try and start your transfer process earlier and see if they will hire you on before you finish your degree - I have heard of DEO candidates having their last year paid for (Oblig Service implications).  If not - enjoy your time in the PRes, get all the experience that you can - grab a tour if it works - the training mill for Pilots is long and hard, enjoy green life before going blue.


----------



## Phillman (21 Feb 2005)

A tour would be nice before trading in the green.

It doesnt sound like I would be missing too much by skipping the IAP portion. 

I suppose I should speak with a few people I know in recruiting and see what they say.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## used-to-be-EGS (21 Feb 2005)

If you have to do BOTC after switching, it follows closely to what your JLC will (and infact, you can get many things written off; such as teaching lessons), but unfortunately for future officers, BOTC is only a fraction of the course that your JLC is (ie. JLC is a superior course from personal experience, despite it being ranked higher).

Good luck, and don't sweat it.


----------

